# Jiffy luber



## jaskbunc (Mar 30, 2012)

How do I get jiffy luber to work with zerk fitting?


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2012)

jaskbunc said:


> How do I get jiffy luber to work with zerk fitting?



What's jiffy luber?


----------



## gillhunter (Mar 30, 2012)

fender66 said:


> jaskbunc said:
> 
> 
> > How do I get jiffy luber to work with zerk fitting?
> ...



+1


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Mar 30, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > jaskbunc said:
> ...



https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....,cf.osb&fp=4c4eb3de6345821c&biw=1920&bih=924

It is a small hand operated low pressure grease gun that uses tubes instead of the standard cartridges. I believe they typically have a needle tip instead of the standard zerk tip.

sf


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 30, 2012)

Just press it against the zerk fitting and hold pressure against it and grease will go in. I believe that is what outboard jets recommends instead of a grease gun.


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Scottinva said:


> Just press it against the zerk fitting and hold pressure against it and grease will go in. I believe that is what outboard jets recommends instead of a grease gun.




ayup..


----------



## gajet31 (Mar 30, 2012)

Its really a pain in the rear to use! Mine needs extreme pressure to keep the grease flowing, and often times the tube of grease will get stripped (its some type of plastic). If you have some other way to do it, please let me know!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been told, and read that using those can and eventually will blow out the seal to the bearing. That's why they recommend not using those. I don't know what the other kind is called, but it screws on the top of a tube of grease and is pumped with your finger.


----------



## jaskbunc (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe the previous owner was using a thicker grease so I am going to run the boat tomorrow and warm the grease up and then try to push it through with the jiffy luber. I will follow up and let you know.


----------



## jaskbunc (Apr 1, 2012)

Ran the boat today and used the jiffy luber just had to press against zerk and push thumb knob and worked great...


----------



## HOG WILD (Apr 2, 2012)

I use a light duty hydro grease gun. I have given it a few pumps with out it attatched to a zerk fitting. One pump pushes out a minimal amount of grease. I really find a hard time believing that If I pump slowly and take my time that I would blow out the seals. Also considering that the hose is a release valve for when it gets to full. Am I missing something?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 3, 2012)

I use the Jiffy Luber on my bearing also. Hog wild,I see no problem with that kind of gun if you pump it slowly. I slip a zip-lock sandwich bag over the hose and zip it shut. This catches the grease as it is forced out,no greasy mess. I always pump grease into the fitting until it is the same color coming out of the hose that it is going into the fitting. I also grease mine at every 2hrs or so "running" time. The manual calls for every 10hrs. This is my 6th season,and have had 0 problems,so I must be doing something right.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 3, 2012)

HOG WILD said:


> I use a light duty hydro grease gun. I have given it a few pumps with out it attatched to a zerk fitting. One pump pushes out a minimal amount of grease. I really find a hard time believing that If I pump slowly and take my time that I would blow out the seals. Also considering that the hose is a release valve for when it gets to full. Am I missing something?



I honestly don't know if you're missing something. My comments were only repeating what I've been told. I took that info to heart because it was given to me after I did have blown out seals on my first boat. Was it because I used the wrong gun.......I have no proof of that really. It was coincidental enough though that I took that advice to heart and only grease with the tube greaser (whatever it's called).


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 5, 2012)

I use the Jiffy Luber for 2 reasons; 1-it came with my boat and recommended by the manufacturer, 2-my reg. grease gun has wheel bearing grease in it and I'm not going to use that stuff or change cartridges every time I grease the boat. The boat is the only thing I use 2-4-C grease for.


----------



## donmac (Apr 28, 2012)

How do you know when you have pumped in enough grease? 

I bought a used boat a couple of days ago. The former owner used the 'jiffy luber' to grease it right before we went on the test ride - but I did not see him do it. He showed it to me when he was done.

He told me he greased it every time he used it. I have not tried it myself yet. Is there someplace that grease will come out when you have pumped in enough?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 28, 2012)

My jet has a hose the attaches to the fitting. As you pump grease into the fitting,excess grease will come out of the hose.I put a zip-lock bag over the hose and zip it shut,to lessen the mess.
I found this link,may help you visualize what I was saying. Look at #20-21.

https://www.outboardjets.com/catalog/2010/Medium%20Series/Jet%20Drives%20A%20to%20Z,%20Exploded%20Views/Model%20AJ.pdf


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Apr 28, 2012)

donmac said:


> How do you know when you have pumped in enough grease?
> 
> I bought a used boat a couple of days ago. The former owner used the 'jiffy luber' to grease it right before we went on the test ride - but I did not see him do it. He showed it to me when he was done.
> 
> He told me he greased it every time he used it. I have not tried it myself yet. Is there someplace that grease will come out when you have pumped in enough?



Copied from https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/outboard_jet_maintenance.htm


> EVERY TIME you run the boat & come back in for the day, freshwater AND especially in saltwater, use the recommended low pressure grease gun & lube the impeller shaft's bearings that are located under the water pump. This is accomplished by removing the rubber hose/grease nozzle that is snapped onto the Zerk fitting close by. Some of the early units do not have this rubber tube but do have a 1/4" stainless round headed relief bolt that needs to be removed. Do not use a regular hand pump grease gun , but the tube type gun that has the Lubriplate tube attached for less pressure. Pump a couple of pumps, or until the Lubriplate grease starts to come out of the nozzle or hole. Stop, wipe off the excess & replace the nozzle. This nozzle is merely a cap covering the Zerk fitting. On the opposite side of the unit as the grease fitting is a small hole in the base that you may never see, that is also a relief hole for the excess grease to be pushed out. It is imperative that you grease the unit each time it is used to be sure that IF any water has gotten inside, that the new grease will force the water out & not allow this water to stay trapped inside giving the chance of rust to start in the bearings when the boat & motor may set idle for a while.



Also check out https://www.snyderboats.com/bearing_lub.htm

and of course https://www.outboardjets.com/catalog/ownersmanual/Owners Manual.pdf


----------



## donmac (Apr 28, 2012)

I do have the hose on mine - and the comment about the mess explains the mess that was there. 

thanks guys


----------

